# Maybe my Acceptance rate will move up a bit now.!



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

DoorDash said to be ending grocery delivery partnership with Walmart | Seeking Alpha


DoorDash (DASH) shed 3.30% in early trading on Friday after Business Insider reported that the company has decided to end its grocery delivery partnership. Read more.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good for you & the others. It’s probably because Walmart has their Spark gig drivers now.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

In Austin it will be a blessing!


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Well It's about time.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've seen Walmarts have electric delivery vans now. They probably think it's going to be like they won't have to buy gas or something.

By the time they finish buying a fleet of $100k vans per unit, paying employees $15 an hour to go around to make one delivery per hour, bumping into things and paying claims.....

Walmart will be calling rickos cell phone direct begging him to come back and make deliveries for $20.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I hope all the restaurants convert over to an independent app instead of paying up to 30% in fees to these greedy companies. A company like Chipotle could charge a flat $4 delivery fee paid by the customer and they could match it with $4 and all $8 going to the driver. They could stack pings going to same area and each stack would pay the full $8 unlike what Door Dash does and tries to sneak in the $2 no tip orders. A driver could easily do 3 orders per hour up to $24 per hour. 

Customer's would not have to tip and Chipotle would not have to pay a 25% commission to DoorDash so a win win for everyone. The normal $25 commission on a $100 order would only cost the restaurant $4 now (the matched portion) which is a big savings. There are no passengers so insurance would be much cheaper if even required at all by the company. (Basically no different than delivering pizzas) Chipotle do you hear me calling?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I hope all the restaurants convert over to an independent app instead of paying up to 30% in fees to these greedy companies. A company like Chipotle could charge a flat $4 delivery fee paid by the customer and they could match it with $4 and all $8 going to the driver. They could stack pings going to same area and each stack would pay the full $8 unlike what Door Dash does and tries to sneak in the $2 no tip orders. A driver could easily do 3 orders per hour up to $24 per hour.
> 
> Customer's would not have to tip and Chipotle would not have to pay a 25% commission to DoorDash so a win win for everyone. The normal $25 commission on a $100 order would only cost the restaurant $4 now (the matched portion) which is a big savings. There are no passengers so insurance would be much cheaper if even required at all by the company. (Basically no different than delivering pizzas) Chipotle do you hear me calling?


I’m surprised Chipotle doesn’t have their own drivers like Panera. The Panera driver I talked to did really well with tips, and made good money. So the popular chain restaurants & local ones would be best to have their own IC’s to ensure food would be picked up & delivered & as you say to save money. Yet scheduling would be a problem.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

20 years as a mom and pop food guy at nt...direct delivery to customer as Panera or mom and pop is 1000% better than app delivery. if a mistake is made . say pizza and soda with side orders alot say $50 of sides. driver brings sides and soda no pizza ..u get a food credit . small business brings you back your pizza , or whatever...


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I’m surprised Chipotle doesn’t have their own drivers like Panera. The Panera driver I talked to did really well with tips, and made good money. So the popular chain restaurants & local ones would be best to have their own IC’s to ensure food would be picked up & delivered & as you say to save money. Yet scheduling would be a problem.


I willing to guess with decent pay the only scheduling issues will be too many drivers on the platform. Reminds me when I use to have to schedule blocks on DoorDash a week in advance just to get access to the platform. Then we had to maintain a certain rating to get early access to the time slots. I am a firm believer if you just pay people fairly there is no need for gimmicks like surge, quests, and diamond status.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I willing to guess with decent pay the only scheduling issues will be too many drivers on the platform. Reminds me when I use to have to schedule blocks on DoorDash a week in advance just to get access to the platform. Then we had to maintain a certain rating to get early access to the time slots. I am a firm believer if you just pay people fairly there is no need for gimmicks like surge, quests, and diamond status.


I think you misunderstood me, with places like Panera, they schedule drivers for shifts, similar to Pizza Hut delivery. With GH, I was told to schedule blocks. I never did & just logged on. That’s one reason I hated DD with scheduling blocks.

Problem is all these apps should’ve capped the number of drivers at a certain amount instead of letting everyone signup. They all entice new drivers with the quests and surge, but the consistency of them disappears after the honeymoon stage.

Too many drivers care about Diamond Status & stars. So these companies ironically found what works to entice & motivate drivers. Doesn’t matter what gig now, the rates are way low for all of them. Yet drivers keep driving.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I think you misunderstood me, with places like Panera, they schedule drivers for shifts, similar to Pizza Hut delivery. With GH, I was told to schedule blocks. I never did & just logged on. That’s one reason I hated DD with scheduling blocks.
> 
> Problem is all these apps should’ve capped the number of drivers at a certain amount instead of letting everyone signup. They all entice new drivers with the quests and surge, but the consistency of them disappears after the honeymoon stage.
> 
> Too many drivers care about Diamond Status & stars. So these companies ironically found what works to entice & motivate drivers. Doesn’t matter what gig now, the rates are way low for all of them. Yet drivers keep driving.


That's a tricky one in my opinion. I think the safe bet is to have more drivers than you need rather than not enough. I've never been a fan of the scheduled blocks I feel it just gives leverage to the company. Kind of like an artificial panic of limited supplies for like a PlayStation or Xbox during the holiday season. I swear that we were separated at birth cause no one else could steal my exact thoughts on 95% of every topic. I have no reason to post anymore it's just duplicates. 😁


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> DoorDash said to be ending grocery delivery partnership with Walmart | Seeking Alpha
> 
> 
> DoorDash (DASH) shed 3.30% in early trading on Friday after Business Insider reported that the company has decided to end its grocery delivery partnership. Read more.
> ...


In my area, Walmart deliveries are delivered by UberEats.

I get spammed constantly whenever I am within five miles of any store. Half the deliveries to the east and the others to the southwest.

Plus I get "opportunities" to pick up and deliver their orders forty miles from my location.

I have never accepted a Walmart offer.

Last week, while taking a smoke break by my bank, I was parked across the lot from a local Walmart in my region.

I was surprised. Walmart was loading eight cartons of water of varying sizes, plus dozens of sacks of miscellaneous items into a small two door hatchback.

The horror stories are true.

Not only did the driver actually accept the offer: it seems the driver intended to complete the delivery.

I was Shocked, I say Shocked.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> That's a tricky one in my opinion. I think the safe bet is to have more drivers than you need rather than not enough. I've never been a fan of the scheduled blocks I feel it just gives leverage to the company. Kind of like an artificial panic of limited supplies for like a PlayStation or Xbox during the holiday season. I swear that we were separated at birth cause no one else could steal my exact thoughts on 95% of every topic. I have no reason to post anymore it's just duplicates. 😁


Yoi can have all the drivers you want but if they don’t pickup or various drivers keep canceling, then all it does it makes customers angry.

LOL! Nope we’re not twins.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD stopped doing Walmart deliveries in my area over a year ago. I don't think they use Uber anymore down here because I don't get the non stop pings anymore. I'm guessing it's all Spark and their in house delivery here.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I kinda enjoy the variety of pickups. I’ve got loads of buds I would miss if I only delivered to one spot.

Walmart being gone is great news. There’s a few others they should can. In general, groceries are something completely different and should pay on a completely different scale. It’s one thing to bring even 10 pizzas, and a completely different thing bringing 20 bags of grocery + 6 beverage cases.

The Instacart model is somewhat closer: customers need to bid for someone to shop for them. And if no one takes your bid - re-evaluate your offer or get it yourself.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Pretty much all fast food needs to go. It's not profitable for the company, the drivers, the restaurants, and bad for the customer because it's not healthy and overpriced junk food they can't afford.

I would say its chick fil a, but when chick fila is closed they order Wendy's, Burger King, mcd etc instead, which are all just as bad or worse.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The Instacart model is somewhat closer: customers need to bid for someone to shop for them. And if no one takes your bid - re-evaluate your offer or get it yourself.


Except that tip baiting is rampant on Instacart. My bad experiences with Instacart were the reason why I was so opposed to up-front tipping when Uber Eats first introduced it. For some reason, it never became the problem on Uber Eats that it is on Instacart.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I kinda enjoy the variety of pickups. I’ve got loads of buds I would miss if I only delivered to one spot.
> 
> Walmart being gone is great news. There’s a few others they should can. In general, groceries are something completely different and should pay on a completely different scale. It’s one thing to bring even 10 pizzas, and a completely different thing bringing 20 bags of grocery + 6 beverage cases.
> 
> The Instacart model is somewhat closer: customers need to bid for someone to shop for them. And if no one takes your bid - re-evaluate your offer or get it yourself.


How long has that been going on? Sounds much more reasonable. What has been your experience with it?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Pretty much all fast food needs to go. It's not profitable for the company, the drivers, the restaurants, and bad for the customer because it's not healthy and overpriced junk food they can't afford.
> 
> I would say its chick fil a, but when chick fila is closed they order Wendy's, Burger King, mcd etc instead, which are all just as bad or worse.


I never understood the logic from the very beginning. Even with commission fees there is no legitimate way to make a profit off a $25 mcdonald's order that requires the driver to wait up to 30 minutes in a drive-thru plus travel time unless you pay him $5 for an hour worth of work minus gas. Then to call up and complain asking for food credits because this and that is missing from the order. Not including scams of never received delivery.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I never understood the logic from the very beginning. Even with commission fees there is no legitimate way to make a profit off a $25 mcdonald's order that requires the driver to wait up to 30 minutes in a drive-thru plus travel time unless you pay him $5 for an hour worth of work minus gas. Then to call up and complain asking for food credits because this and that is missing from the order. Not including scams of never received delivery.


Most of these orders aren't $25, it's more like $12, plus a delivery fee and maybe a small tip.

The restaurant is giving up their profit margin to commission.

The customer can't afford delivery to begin with but thinks their saving money by ordering cheap food.

Then they expect a driver to volunteer their time and resources to bring crap food to someone who probably has a working microwave oven.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I would still love to see the accounting records for a $12 McDonald's no tip delivery. Customer pays a $2.99 delivery fee, Doordash pays the driver the $3. Even with 30% commission of $3.60 McDonald's makes no profit, Doordash has to increase the pay until a driver picks it up losing most of their profit, and driver gets $6 for an hour worth of work. Customer is the only one that wins. What CEO thought this was a great idea?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

For the longest it was about increasing revenues to appease the wall street bankers. Nasdaq has so many companies that lose money so they can grow revenues.

Once the recession really hits, all these promos for fast food are going away. They send me these $10 off emails all the time and it's still a bad deal.

I owned a delivery company and closed it as soon as uber eats came to town.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Most of these orders aren't $25, it's more like $12, plus a delivery fee and maybe a small tip.
> 
> The restaurant is giving up their profit margin to commission.
> 
> ...


The decline button is your most profitable tool.

Use it accordingly.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> For the longest it was about increasing revenues to appease the wall street bankers. Nasdaq has so many companies that lose money so they can grow revenues.
> 
> Once the recession really hits, all these promos for fast food are going away. They send me these $10 off emails all the time and it's still a bad deal.
> 
> I owned a delivery company and closed it as soon as uber eats came to town.


So, the decline button was not an option when UE invaded your market?

Or your business was inefficient and could not compete?

No wonder you are so bitter.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, the decline button was not an option when UE invaded your market?
> 
> Or your business was inefficient and could not compete?
> 
> No wonder you are so bitter.


I think he was just explaining why Uber wasted so much time and money on profit losing deliveries. It was too gain market share using investors money.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, the decline button was not an option when UE invaded your market?
> 
> Or your business was inefficient and could not compete?
> 
> No wonder you are so bitter.


Ha ha.

Full ****** mode activated.

Experiment. Learn. Adapt. Take it in the ass.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> DoorDash said to be ending grocery delivery partnership with Walmart | Seeking Alpha
> 
> 
> DoorDash (DASH) shed 3.30% in early trading on Friday after Business Insider reported that the company has decided to end its grocery delivery partnership. Read more.
> ...


UE’s still doing Walmart. I do appreciate that it’s not through annoying popups, but in the “Opportunities” tab (my opinion of “Opportunities” has been expressed separately on many occasions tee hee). 








Price per stop is ridiculous, and we all know any tips are highly unlikely. But someone must be taking them…


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Price per stop is ridiculous, and we all know any tips are highly unlikely. But someone must be taking them…


$2.50 per delivery. That is even worse than when Roadie used to handle Wal-Mart deliveries.........and Roadie's rates weren't high enough to make me ever want to do one.

I like how they don't give you the mileage, just time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I would still love to see the accounting records for a $12 McDonald's no tip delivery. Customer pays a $2.99 delivery fee, Doordash pays the driver the $3. Even with 30% commission of $3.60 McDonald's makes no profit, Doordash has to increase the pay until a driver picks it up losing most of their profit, and driver gets $6 for an hour worth of work. Customer is the only one that wins. What CEO thought this was a great idea?


Customer is paying more than a delivery fee. There was also something like a service fee when I ordered DD for someone.

A place like McD’s would still make a profit because of the amount of orders. And they increase customer prices for food when using the app. Yet the restaurants that have one order here ate there losing money. I had one small restaurant complain of just that. So they decide to quit the apps and another sajd they only partnered with one app instead of several they previously did.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Customer is paying more than a delivery fee. There was also something like a service fee when I ordered DD for someone.
> 
> A place like McD’s would still make a profit because of the amount of orders. And they increase customer prices for food when using the app. Yet the restaurants that have one order here ate there losing money. I had one small restaurant complain of just that. So they decide to quit the apps and another sajd they only partnered with one app instead of several they previously did.


When I used the app a few times the fees would always be different. Higher during peak times and as low as $1.49 during off peak. I also noticed a lot of specials where delivery was free if you spent at least $25 with certain merchants. Many restaurants complain about the high fees. Some increase the prices but some don't. Still too much effort and price trickery to make a profit off these small orders in my opinion.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Because it’s not meant for small orders of a burger and fries. Yet most orders - in my market - are exactly that. McD, CFA, Dunkin.

I can’t afford it. No matter how crappy I may be feeling - and at my age that’s sometimes pretty crappy - I will not order from them.


----------

